# Can i schedule data traffic?



## U-tags (Oct 22, 2011)

Hi!
I want schedule my Android phone data connection. So i test "Data On Demand and NetSchedule" apps but they are not work for me. I don't know what is the reason. So are there any other free app for this one. I have non-rooted phone.

Thanks!


----------

